# Airing out main floor now due to tea tree oil



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

So I woke up this morning and my ear was very sore (I had my cartilage pierced three years ago and from time to time it still bothers me - probably because I sleep on that side). Anyway, I doused it with tea tree oil to ward off infection since it looks quite red. Went downstairs, uncovered Taco's cage, then noticed how strong the smell is and decided to NOT let her out. I quickly searched the internet to see if tea tree oil fumes were toxic to tiels, and found out that it is highly toxic!!! I rushed upstairs to wash the oil off and have fans on and a window open (with Canadian freezing temps outside) because I don't want to kill Taco. 

Anyone have experience with Tea tree oil fumes. I first thought all I had to do was not have her ingest it, but now read that the fumes are toxic too?!?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to use tea tree oil for my acne but I stopped since it only irritated my skin and didn't help. I never knew it was highly toxic. You did exactly what you should do. I don't think there would be a problem since it's all aired out. Just watch the way he behaves for the next day and see if he's acting OK.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I am sitting about 7 feet from her and she is chirping away in her cage with a look of 'why aren't you letting me out mom - it's our bonding time you know, and I want to sit on you while you are on the internet' look on her cute little face.


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

*awww*

she is absolutely adorable:grey tiel:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Taco sounds very cheeky.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

She totally is cheeky - let's us know what she likes and doesn't like with an attitude. She is also a busybody-constantly chewing on something. Last night she had a total freak out on her disco ball toy, I think her reflection looked at her the wrong way.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used tea tree oil for about 5 years on my ears, and Newbird has been chewing on my ears for 5 years now. She's fine. I didn't know it was toxic though. But I don't think it's too harmful, from my own experience. I'd say just trust your gut if you feel it's bad.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Tea tree oil can be deadly to parrots when ingested or absorbed, as long as you keep away from her though the fumes shouldn't have irritated her too much. I think it is only when you have a lot of the oil out in maybe a diffuser that it is deadly when inhaled or they are right next to your face breathing it in. Every site says that tea tree is deadly when inhaled, that's true, but I haven't heard of a parrot dying from a brief exposure to the fumes yet. So I think you are both ok! 

I read about a person who used a dot of tea tree oil on their parrot's skin and the parrot died within minutes because essential oils can travel throughout the body in a matter of minutes when placed on the skin. There was another about a person who put a dot on one of their parrot's open wounds and had to rush them to the vet because of the reaction to it, but that parrot survived.


----------



## Xphyra (Aug 12, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> Tea tree oil can be deadly to parrots when ingested or absorbed, as long as you keep away from her though the fumes shouldn't have irritated her too much. I think it is only when you have a lot of the oil out in maybe a diffuser that it is deadly when inhaled or they are right next to your face breathing it in. Every site says that tea tree is deadly when inhaled, that's true, but I haven't heard of a parrot dying from a brief exposure to the fumes yet. So I think you are both ok!
> 
> I read about a person who used a dot of tea tree oil on their parrot's skin and the parrot died within minutes because essential oils can travel throughout the body in a matter of minutes when placed on the skin. There was another about a person who put a dot on one of their parrot's open wounds and had to rush them to the vet because of the reaction to it, but that parrot survived.


What about feather products such as Johnson's Veterinary Super Plume Spray? It also includes Aloe Vera, I've heard some people have been using them without any bad effects, and it encourages their birds to preen. We have some at home which we occasionally use, we mainly used it when he was molting though but he doesn't seem to be having any problems, what do you think?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm kind of on the fence about that spray because tea tree oil is more of a chemical than an herbal remedy you should put on their feathers. Some people use a very very low concentration of tea tree oil to kill ticks and other bugs on their bird's feathers. You need a 1% or less concentration of tea tree oil, just a tiny bit and no more. That spray could be one of those, but that doesn't mean it is healthy for them. I kind of imagine it like if you accidentally licked your hand and it had DEET bug spray on it, you get a low dose of chemicals. For the people who use it for mites... I think it's better to discuss that with your vet if your bird has mites before using a chemical. They have safer ways to kill bugs or there are lots of actual herbs you can place in their cage and have them eat to clear out mites. Australia has also listed Tea Tree oil as a poison, so I'm not sure how I feel about it. :hmm:

Aloe vera in bath spray is great for molting though! There are a few different types of bath sprays that have it in there: http://www.amazon.com/Harrisons-Avix-Bird-Rain-8oz/dp/B005BHC4ZG
http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=13789&product=13794
http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=13789&product=13791
http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=13789&product=23050

Sometimes I will bathe Kiwi with this Feather Glo because it is supposed to be similar to bathing them in preening oil. I only do it when her feathers are dry though because otherwise I'm afraid it might make them look greasy. :lol: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6589

If you would like to make your own bath spray with anti-bacterial properties that is safer for them then you can use rose water and glycerin: http://www.parrotforums.com/general-health-care/8331-help-bird-plucks-their-feathers-heavy-molt.html


----------

